# ADA Powder?



## Aron_Dip (10 Nov 2012)

Hi guys,

Might be a stupid question but has anyone tryed grinding/blending the ADA soil into powder? The reason I ask is I have just over half a bag left and was thinking about getting some powder to top the soil.

Cheers guys


----------



## BigTom (10 Nov 2012)

Funnily enough.... http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... it=blender


----------



## Aron_Dip (10 Nov 2012)

Doh! Cheers mate I did have a search.. My bad!


----------



## BigTom (10 Nov 2012)

Heh no worries, I only found it because I remembered the thread... searched for 'blender '


----------

